# boostedASSv2 Governor Installer Package for D2! <3



## supercutetom (Oct 7, 2011)

YO INTERNET!

I bring to you my first attempt at Android development (gotta start somewhere). A flashable .zip for installing the _amazing_ *boostedASSv2* governor!

For those who do not know, boostedASSv2 is a modded smartassv2 governor, that was concieved by BMc08GT; the man behind the popular script Powerboost v2.5. I personally find boostedASSv2 to be a overall improvement for performance and battery life. Ironically enough, though, I discovered it doesn't play nicely with smartassv2 being installed on the system. This also applies to the interactiveX governor as well. The problem stems from the way the governors lock the device at a certain speed upon screen lock. Then again, I could be entirely wrong. Just in case, though, the Installer should remove either (or both) should you have them on your system.

_THIS IS BORING CRAP MOST FLASHERS DON'T CARE ABOUT!_

So here is what you really care about. Flash it in CWM and use your favorite CPU app to ensure it is default at boot. Standard warnings apply here, folks. So enjoy!
--------------> https://www.dropbox.com/s/veri1smze664dx3/boostedASSv2-signed.zip <--------------
P.S. This *should work *on Droid2 Global. Also, I haven't taken the plunge into ICS yet so feedback from those who have would help as well. Well, all feedback is good... I'll just shut up. I've never done this before.

P.P.S.
Any information you may want on boostedASSv2:
--------------> http://rootzwiki.com...ase-41112-2259/ <--------------

Any information you may want on Powerboost v2.5:
--------------> http://rootzwiki.com...-getting-there/ <--------------

P.P.P.S.
<3


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

Used this for a while but had to erase my sd card. anyone have the link to this? OP is dead


----------



## supercutetom (Oct 7, 2011)

I'll fix it for ya.


----------

